# Killington Veterans Day-Tuesday



## powhunter (Nov 9, 2014)

Free skiing and riding for vets. Ya need your ID or DD214. Anyone else gonna be up?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dlague (Nov 9, 2014)

Yup 


.......


----------



## powhunter (Nov 9, 2014)

Deploy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joshua segal (Nov 10, 2014)

If anyone is going up with an Express Card, the office told me they would be discounting based on weekday rates (50%).


----------



## Puck it (Nov 10, 2014)

That is usual. I may be going.  Winds look high though m


----------



## powhunter (Nov 11, 2014)

Same 3 trails in play.....Gonna skip today


----------



## Puck it (Nov 11, 2014)

I bagged too. Thinking of Friday.


----------



## joshua segal (Nov 11, 2014)

powhunter said:


> Same 3 trails in play.....Gonna skip today


Not true.  They added Upper Double Dipper and Upper Great Northern (no more hike down the Peak Stairway).


----------



## dlague (Nov 13, 2014)

Puck it said:


> That is usual. I may be going.  Winds look high though m



Wind was never an issue.  The only time I noticed wind was getting off the Gondola and it was not bad.  The trails below must have been protected from wind.  Either way the sun was full on, temps were in the 40's and 50's at base.  MM was really good and fun.



joshua segal said:


> Not true.  They added Upper Double Dipper and Upper Great Northern (no more hike down the Peak Stairway).



That is correct.  There was another trail off the traverse (downdraft?) that people were skiing but not declared open but in the same respect there were no ropes.  They made snow on it but never groomed it.


----------

